# Trax 2010



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I thought i would post up a few on the pics i got today at Trax.

First up, the obligatory pic of my Ek9










and a couple of cars i recognized from on here




























A simply stunning RS1600 (does anyone know the car?)




























some exotica














































and a couple of on track shots




























since im a big honda fan,time for some honda porn :thumb::thumb:










the rest of my pics can be found  here 

Feel free to comment


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Mmmm that RS 1600i is gorgeous, a mate had one back in 1988 damn that was a fine car. Thanks for sharing Mr Wedgie oh your EK9 looks sweet too 

Baz


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Wedgie mate your car looks mint!! It stands out from the crowd!

Mark:thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh and one just for Dawn :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great pics mate, not even gutted that i never went hehe


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

was quite a good day 

i found vxrmarc aswell :lol:, even had a word with him too.

you didnt take non of mine


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks great Kev! 

That RS looks brilliant, shame about the wheels


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> was quite a good day
> 
> i found vxrmarc aswell :lol:, even had a word with him too.
> 
> you didnt take non of mine


I would have Ian but there was so many green RS's about :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice pics mate. Was a good day even with the weather.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Auto Detox said:


> Mmmm that RS 1600i is gorgeous, a mate had one back in 1988 damn that was a fine car. Thanks for sharing Mr Wedgie oh your EK9 looks sweet too
> 
> Baz


Agree, love the RS1600i. Always liked those as a kid.

Nice pics.

Chris.


----------

